
Justin's imaginary friends -- why not create some? - amichail

======
amichail
It might be interesting to allow viewers to control imaginary friends that can
interact with Justin. Only he and the viewers would be able to see and hear
them.

~~~
JMiao
Wow, I love the enthusiasm, but that would be a bit too creepy.

